# H4H Tandridge The players



## richart (Jan 9, 2019)

I have assumed everyone that is playing at Hankley Common on the 24th September wishes to play at Tandridge on the 23rd. If this is not the case please advise. I have added those that indicated they would like to play at Tandridge, but have not committed to Hankley. Hope it makes sense !!

I only have 80 places at Tandridge, so if you would like to play please get your name down asap. Copy and paste the list below and add your name. 

The Â£30 donation to Help For Heroes will be due by the end of April. I will set up a justgiving site for these donations shortly, so do not make a donation to last years Liphook one !!  We will accept guests to play, and I will advise when they can be added to the players list. Preference will be given to those playing both days. For your information we have up to 100 spaces at Hankley Common, and need a minimum of 72 players to have the preferred shotgun start.

 1. LQ
 2. Richart
 3. Captainron
 4. Liverpoolphil
 5. Sam85
 6. Chrisd
 7. Khamelion
 8. Kraxx
 9. Crow
 10. Papas1982
 11 Dando
 12. Arty D
 13. Pokerjoke
 14. alwaysabridesmaid
 15. JamesR
 16. Jobr1850
 17. HomerJSimpson
 18. Matty6
 19. Blade Junkie
 20. Paperboy
 21. BlueinMunich
 22. Fragger
 23. Imurg
 24. PNWokingham
 25. Anotherdouble
 26. Duffers
 27. Stu c
 28. Swingalot
 29. GG26
 30. Bigfoot
 31. Topoftheflop
 32. Twire
 33. Paulw4701
 34. Radbourne2010 
 35. Grumpyjock
 36. Hacker_Hughes 
 37. DRW (?)
 38. Wookie
 39. Old Skier
 40. Cake
 41. Midnight
 42. Badger
 43. Fish (?)
 44. Drive4Show (?)
 45. Norrin Radd
 46. Duncan Mackie
 47. Swinger
 48. Shamalama
 49. MashleyR7
 50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
 51. Golf Monthly
 52. Golf Monthly
 53. Golf Monthly
 54. Golf Monthly
 55. Golf Monthly
 56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
 57. Sandy (?)
 58. LeeYates
 59. JeremyC
 60. Battle Back
 61. Battle Back


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 9, 2019)

Yes, please. 

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BlueinMunich
22. Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
34. Radbourne2010 
35. Grumpyjock
36. Hacker_Hughes 
37. DRW (?)
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier
40. Cake
41. Midnight
42. Badger
43. Fish (?)
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd
46. Duncan Mackie
47. Swinger
48. Shamalama
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Sandy (?)
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back 
62. Lilyhawk


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 9, 2019)

. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BlueinMunich
22. Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
34. Radbourne2010 
35. Grumpyjock
36. Hacker_Hughes 
37. DRW (?)
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier
40. Cake
41. Midnight
42. Badger
43. Fish (?)
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd
46. Duncan Mackie
47. Swinger
48. Shamalama
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Sandy (?)
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. MendieGK
63. JakeBarnes


----------



## richart (Jan 9, 2019)

Could someone very kindly put Lilyhawk back on the list. Cheers.


----------



## Cake (Jan 9, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BlueinMunich
22. Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock
36. Hacker_Hughes
37. DRW (?)
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier
40. Cake
41. Midnight
42. Badger
43. Fish (?)
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd
46. Duncan Mackie
47. Swinger
48. Shamalama
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Sandy (?)
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. MendieGK
63. JakeBarnes
64. Lilyhawk
		
Click to expand...


Adding Lilyhawk back in


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 9, 2019)

richart said:



			Could someone very kindly put Lilyhawk back on the list. Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Automatic DQ for @MendieGK


----------



## Cake (Jan 9, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BlueinMunich
22. Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock
36. Hacker_Hughes
37. DRW (?)
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier
40. Cake
41. Midnight
42. Badger
43. Fish (?)
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd
46. Duncan Mackie
47. Swinger
48. Shamalama
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Sandy (?)
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. MendieGK
63. JakeBarnes
64. Lilyhawk


----------



## richart (Jan 9, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Automatic DQ for @MendieGK 

Click to expand...

 We will dq him from the gross prize. He is never in contention for the nett one.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 9, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Automatic DQ for @MendieGK 

Click to expand...

Lily hawk must have added himself whilst I was messing around ðŸ˜‚


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 9, 2019)

richart said:



			We will dq him from the gross prize. He is never in contention for the nett one.

Click to expand...

Yeah because Iâ€™d have to shoot -6 with some of the scores that come in ðŸ˜‚


----------



## TtaylorMade (Jan 9, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BlueinMunich
22. Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock
36. Hacker_Hughes
37. DRW (?)
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier
40. Cake
41. Midnight
42. Badger
43. Fish (?)
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd
46. Duncan Mackie
47. Swinger
48. Shamalama
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Sandy (?)
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. MendieGK
63. JakeBarnes
64. Lilyhawk
65. TtaylorMade


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi @richart, I've looked through both threads now, but I can't seem to find dates for payment of this?

I know that we're supposed to donate Â£30 to the Just giving page once it set up, but what about the remaining Â£60?

I can be quite thick from time to time, so apologies if it's already been stated somewhere!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 10, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Hi @richart, I've looked through both threads now, but I can't seem to find dates for payment of this?

I know that we're supposed to donate Â£30 to the Just giving page once it set up, but what about the remaining Â£60?

I can be quite thick from time to time, so apologies if it's already been stated somewhere!
		
Click to expand...

Not been to a h4h day yet myself. But prett sure itâ€™s pay (cash) on the day.


----------



## richart (Jan 10, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Hi @richart, I've looked through both threads now, but I can't seem to find dates for payment of this?

I know that we're supposed to donate Â£30 to the Just giving page once it set up, but what about the remaining Â£60?

I can be quite thick from time to time, so apologies if it's already been stated somewhere!
		
Click to expand...




Papas1982 said:



			Not been to a h4h day yet myself. But prett sure itâ€™s pay (cash) on the day.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it is cash on the day. Bring plenty of extra cash as there are always extra ways of supporting the charity.


----------



## richart (Jan 10, 2019)

Could I get a nice forumer to add Sawtooth to the list of players. Cheers.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 10, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BlueinMunich
22. Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock
36. Hacker_Hughes
37. DRW (?)
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier
40. Cake
41. Midnight
42. Badger
43. Fish (?)
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd
46. Duncan Mackie
47. Swinger
48. Shamalama
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Sandy (?)
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. MendieGK
63. JakeBarnes
64. Lilyhawk
65. TtaylorMade 
66. Sawtooth


----------



## TheDiablo (Jan 10, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BlueinMunich
22. Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock
36. Hacker_Hughes
37. DRW (?)
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier
40. Cake
41. Midnight
42. Badger
43. Fish (?)
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd
46. Duncan Mackie
47. Swinger
48. Shamalama
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Sandy (?)
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. MendieGK
63. JakeBarnes
64. Lilyhawk
65. TtaylorMade
66. Sawtooth
67. TheDiablo


----------



## Hooker (Jan 10, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BlueinMunich
22. Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock
36. Hacker_Hughes
37. DRW (?)
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier
40. Cake
41. Midnight
42. Badger
43. Fish (?)
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd
46. Duncan Mackie
47. Swinger
48. Shamalama
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Sandy (?)
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. MendieGK
63. JakeBarnes
64. Lilyhawk
65. TtaylorMade
66. Sawtooth
67. TheDiablo
68. Hooker


----------



## PieMan (Jan 10, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BlueinMunich
22. Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock
36. Hacker_Hughes
37. DRW (?)
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier
40. Cake
41. Midnight
42. Badger
43. Fish (?)
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd
46. Duncan Mackie
47. Swinger
48. Shamalama
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Sandy (?)
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. MendieGK
63. JakeBarnes
64. Lilyhawk
65. TtaylorMade
66. Sawtooth
67. TheDiablo
68. Hooker
69. PieMan


----------



## 94tegsi (Jan 10, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BlueinMunich
22. Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock
36. Hacker_Hughes
37. DRW (?)
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier
40. Cake
41. Midnight
42. Badger
43. Fish (?)
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd
46. Duncan Mackie
47. Swinger
48. Shamalama
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Sandy (?)
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. MendieGK
63. JakeBarnes
64. Lilyhawk
65. TtaylorMade
66. Sawtooth
67. TheDiablo
68. Hooker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi


----------



## 2blue (Jan 11, 2019)

I'm afraid I may have to miss this year...  you OK to auction bid for me Rich?


----------



## richart (Jan 11, 2019)

2blue said:



			I'm afraid I may have to miss this year...  you OK to auction bid for me Rich? 

Click to expand...

That is a real shame Dave. If you have a change of plans let me know as I am sure we could squeeze a little one in.

You and your agents are banned from auction bidding.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jan 11, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BlueinMunich
22. Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock
36. Hacker_Hughes
37. DRW (?)
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier
40. Cake
41. Midnight
42. Badger
43. Fish (?)
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd
46. Duncan Mackie
47. Swinger
48. Shamalama
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Sandy (?)
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. MendieGK
63. JakeBarnes
64. Lilyhawk
65. TtaylorMade
66. Sawtooth
67. TheDiablo
68. Hooker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi 
71. Mikejohnchapman


----------



## Dave1980 (Jan 12, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BlueinMunich
22. Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock
36. Hacker_Hughes
37. DRW (?)
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier
40. Cake
41. Midnight
42. Badger
43. Fish (?)
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd
46. Duncan Mackie
47. Swinger
48. Shamalama
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Sandy (?)
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. MendieGK
63. JakeBarnes
64. Lilyhawk
65. TtaylorMade
66. Sawtooth
67. TheDiablo
68. Hooker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi 
71. Mikejohnchapman
72. Dave1980


----------



## Fish (Jan 13, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BlueinMunich
22. Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock
36. Hacker_Hughes
37. DRW (?)
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier
40. Cake
41. Midnight
42. Badger
43. Fish 
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd
46. Duncan Mackie
47. Swinger
48. Shamalama
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Sandy (?)
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. MendieGK
63. JakeBarnes
64. Lilyhawk
65. TtaylorMade
66. Sawtooth
67. TheDiablo
68. Hooker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi 
71. Mikejohnchapman
72. Dave1980


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 14, 2019)

Where do we stand with reserve lists?
I'm probable but can't say for definite for a few months.


----------



## richart (Jan 14, 2019)

Merv_swerve said:



			Where do we stand with reserve lists?
I'm probable but can't say for definite for a few months.
		
Click to expand...

Put yourself down as first reserve, and let us know when you know for sure. Always have drop outs, so you will definitely get a game if you want one.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 15, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BlueinMunich
22. Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock
36. Hacker_Hughes
37. DRW (?)
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier
40. Cake
41. Midnight
42. Badger
43. Fish 
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd
46. Duncan Mackie
47. Swinger
48. Shamalama
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Sandy (?)
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. MendieGK
63. JakeBarnes
64. Lilyhawk
65. TtaylorMade
66. Sawtooth
67. TheDiablo
68. Hooker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi 
71. Mikejohnchapman
72. Dave1980 

Reserves
1. Merv_swerve


----------



## paddyc (Jan 16, 2019)

Merv_swerve said:



			1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. JamesR
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BlueinMunich
22. Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock
36. Hacker_Hughes
37. DRW (?)
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier
40. Cake
41. Midnight
42. Badger
43. Fish
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd
46. Duncan Mackie
47. Swinger
48. Shamalama
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Sandy (?)
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. MendieGK
63. JakeBarnes
64. Lilyhawk
65. TtaylorMade
66. Sawtooth
67. TheDiablo
68. Hooker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi
71. Mikejohnchapman
72. Dave1980
73,PaddyC
Reserves
1. Merv_swerve 

Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Feb 7, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. Hoggy
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BlueinMunich
22. Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock
36. Hacker_Hughes
37. DRW (?)
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier
40. Cake
41. Midnight
42. Badger
43. Fish
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd
46. Duncan Mackie
47. Swinger
48. Shamalama
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Sandy (?)
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. MendieGK
63. JakeBarnes
64. Lilyhawk
65. TtaylorMade
66. Sawtooth
67. TheDiablo
68. Hooker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi
71. Mikejohnchapman
72. Dave1980
73. PaddyC
74. RW1986
75. 4Woody4
76. Tim Richie
77. Mackamslice
78. Joanne Williams
79. Adam Williams
80. DRW +1


Reserves
1. Merv_swerve 

We have filled the 80 spaces currently available, but if you would like to play please add your name to the reserves. We always have drop outs nearer the time, so you will almost certainly get a game. We may also be able to squeeze a few extra spaces from Tandridge.

If you would like to bring a guest let me know. I will give priority to guests that are playing at Hankley Common as well.


----------



## dufferman (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi Richart,

Haven't visited the forum in months... get me on that reserves list!


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2019)

dufferman said:



			Hi Richart,

Haven't visited the forum in months... get me on that reserves list!
		
Click to expand...

Will do young man.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 12, 2019)

I'm staying at the Highclere Hotel, Sunninghill https://via.eviivo.com/en-en/Google...DhcyboivvFU_05v3YCFo3mKRZXm_3r6LatKNXMa8qLu0w on Sun 22.09 after the BMW PGA Championship at Wentworth. If anyone else is planning to attend & stay over let me know and we can arrange a get together at Wentworth.


----------



## DRW (Mar 13, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. Hoggy
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BlueinMunich
22. Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock
36. Hacker_Hughes
37. DRW
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier
40. Cake
41. Midnight
42. Badger
43. Fish
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd
46. Duncan Mackie
47. Swinger
48. Shamalama
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Sandy (?)
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. MendieGK
63. JakeBarnes
64. Lilyhawk
65. TtaylorMade
66. Sawtooth
67. TheDiablo
68. Hooker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi
71. Mikejohnchapman
72. Dave1980
73. PaddyC
74. RW1986
75. 4Woody4
76. Tim Richie
77. Mackamslice
78. Joanne Williams
79. Adam Williams
80. PFee35 (DRW+1)

Reserves
1. Merv_swerve 
2. Dufferman

If you would like to play please add your name to the reserves. We always have drop outs nearer the time, so you will almost certainly get a game. We may also be able to squeeze a few extra spaces from Tandridge.

If you would like to bring a guest let me know. I will give priority to guests that are playing at Hankley Common as well.

Just added Peter Fees name in, he is a member of the forum and came to Hankley H4H a couple of years ago but never figured out how to post on the forum after setting up his account, so adding it in for him haha.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 22, 2019)

1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. Hoggy
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BlueinMunich
22. Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock
36. Hacker_Hughes
37. DRW
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier
40. Cake
41. Midnight
42. Badger
43. Fish
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd
46. Duncan Mackie
47. Swinger
48. Shamalama
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Sandy (?)
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. MendieGK
63. JakeBarnes
64. Lilyhawk
65. TtaylorMade
66. Sawtooth
67. TheDiablo
68. Hooker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi
71. Mikejohnchapman
72. Dave1980
73. PaddyC
74. RW1986
75. 4Woody4
76. Tim Richie
77. Mackamslice
78. Joanne Williams
79. Adam Williams
80. PFee35 (DRW+1)

Reserves
1. Merv_swerve
2. Dufferman
3. Backwoodsman

If you would like to play please add your name to the reserves. We always have drop outs nearer the time, so you will almost certainly get a game. We may also be able to squeeze a few extra spaces from Tandridge.

If you would like to bring a guest let me know. I will give priority to guests that are playing at Hankley Common


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 29, 2019)

Iâ€™m going to have to drop out Iâ€™m afraid, and Jake Barnes is out for the season with an injury. 

If there is space nearer the time I may be able to work something out


----------



## richart (Apr 30, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Iâ€™m going to have to drop out Iâ€™m afraid, and Jake Barnes is out for the season with an injury.

If there is space nearer the time I may be able to work something out
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry to hear that Sam.

If you can play let me know as I am sure we could squeeze in a little one.


----------



## richart (Apr 30, 2019)

Dufferman and Backwoodsman you are in if you still want to play. Just pay the Â£30 donation on the justgiving site in my signature to confirm your place.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 11, 2019)

richart said:



			Dufferman and Backwoodsman you are in if you still want to play. Just pay the Â£30 donation on the justgiving site in my signature to confirm your place.

Click to expand...

Rich,

Sorry - I keep forgetting to check this page so only just seen this. Will do my donation asap.

Cheers.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 11, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			Rich,

Sorry - I keep forgetting to check this page so only just seen this. Will do my donation asap.

Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

And now done...


----------



## richart (May 13, 2019)

DRW said:



			1. LQ
2. Richart
3. Captainron
4. Liverpoolphil
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion
8. Kraxx
9. Crow
10. Papas1982
11 Dando
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. Hoggy
16. Jobr1850
17. HomerJSimpson
18. Matty6
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy
21. BlueinMunich
22. Fragger
23. Imurg
24. PNWokingham
25. Anotherdouble
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot
29. GG26
30. Bigfoot
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire
33. Paulw4701
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock
36. Hacker_Hughes
37. DRW
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier
40. Cake
41. Midnight
42. Badger
43. Fish
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd
46. Duncan Mackie
47. Swinger
48. Shamalama
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Foxholer
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. Dufferman
63. Backwoodsman
64. Lilyhawk
65. TtaylorMade
66. Sawtooth
67. TheDiablo
68. Hooker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi
71. Mikejohnchapman
72. Dave1980
73. PaddyC
74. RW1986
75. 4Woody4
76. Tim Richie
77. Mackamslice
78. Joanne Williams
79. Adam Williams
80. PFee35 (DRW+1)

Reserves
1. Merv_swerve

If you would like to play please add your name to the reserves. We always have drop outs nearer the time, so you will almost certainly get a game. We may also be able to squeeze a few extra spaces from Tandridge.

If you would like to bring a guest let me know. I will give priority to guests that are playing at Hankley Common as well.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Jun 2, 2019)

Please keep donations coming if you still want to play. Donâ€™t want to set Cam on anyone.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jun 10, 2019)

Where is everyone staying after this event?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 10, 2019)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Where is everyone staying after this event?
		
Click to expand...

Looking at airbnb. 

Contemplating this place. https://www.airbnb.co.uk/rooms/2084...60173418_wJfb9TbxfVmDgyUI&s=a0XQ5oEd&guests=3


----------



## Fish (Jun 10, 2019)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Where is everyone staying after this event?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not staying _after_, but Iâ€™m in the Premier Inn in Redhill the night before. 

I have a few regular customers in Redhill who are advising me of a nice steakhouse or similar for a few drinks and a decent meal the night before, when I decide which is the best Iâ€™ll post it up and anyone who wants to join me will be most welcome for a quiet night pre-round ðŸ˜‰


----------



## richart (Jun 11, 2019)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Where is everyone staying after this event?
		
Click to expand...

 We are in the Premier Inn Redhill as well, but only Sunday night. Think there might be a few of us. I magine most will be moving down Hankley way on the Monday night .


----------



## richart (Jun 26, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. Hoggy
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Matty6 Paid
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd (paying at Forest pines)
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Foxholer paid
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. Dufferman paid
63. Backwoodsman paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. TtaylorMade
66. Sawtooth
67. TheDiablo
68. Hooker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi Paid
71. Mikejohnchapman Paid
72. Dave1980
73. PaddyC
74. RW1986
75. 4Woody4
76. Tim Richie
77. Mackamslice
78. Joanne Williams  Paid
79. Adam Williams  Paid
80. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
81. LincolnQuaker +1
82. LincolnQuaker +2
83. LincolnQuaker +3


Reserves
1. Merv_swerve


Updated donations. Still a lot of donations outstanding, over 20 forumers, despite repeated reminders  Would like to get these paid asap please, so I know who is playing and who is not.

If you would like to play please add your name to the reserves. I am sure everyone that wants to play will get a game.


----------



## teegirl (Jul 1, 2019)

richart said:



			1. LincolnQuaker
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. Hoggy
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Matty6 Paid
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd (paying at Forest pines)
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Foxholer paid
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. Dufferman paid
63. Backwoodsman paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. TtaylorMade
66. Sawtooth
67. TheDiablo
68. Hooker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi Paid
71. Mikejohnchapman Paid
72. Dave1980
73. PaddyC
74. RW1986
75. 4Woody4
76. Tim Richie
77. Mackamslice
78. Joanne Williams  Paid
79. Adam Williams  Paid
80. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
81. LincolnQuaker +1
82. LincolnQuaker +2
83. LincolnQuaker +3


Reserves
1. Merv_swerve
2. Teegirl

Updated donations. Still a lot of donations outstanding, over 20 forumers, despite repeated reminders  Would like to get these paid asap please, so I know who is playing and who is not.

If you would like to play please add your name to the reserves. I am sure everyone that wants to play will get a game.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Jul 2, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. Hoggy
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Matty6 Paid
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd (paying at Forest pines)
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Foxholer paid
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. Dufferman paid
63. Backwoodsman paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth
67. TheDiablo
68. Hooker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi Paid
71. Mikejohnchapman Paid
72. Dave1980
73. PaddyC
74. RW1986
75. 4Woody4
76. Tim Richie
77. Mackamslice
78. Joanne Williams  Paid
79. Adam Williams  Paid
80. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
81. LincolnQuaker +1
82. LincolnQuaker +2
83. LincolnQuaker +3


Reserves
1. Merv_swerve

Read more at https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/t...the-players.100046/page-3#3ivDYt75k7zBFVCd.99

Updated donations. Please keep them coming, or let me know if you can not now play.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 16, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. Hoggy
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Matty6 Paid
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd (paying at Forest pines)
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Foxholer paid
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. Dufferman paid
63. Backwoodsman paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth
67. TheDiablo
68. Hooker
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi Paid
71. Mikejohnchapman Paid
72. Dave1980
73. PaddyC
74. RW1986
75. 4Woody4
76. Tim Richie
77. Mackamslice
78. Joanne Williams  Paid
79. Adam Williams  Paid
80. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
81. LincolnQuaker +1
82. LincolnQuaker +2
83. LincolnQuaker +3


Reserves
1. Merv_swerve
2.papas1982 +1


----------



## richart (Jul 22, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. Hoggy
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Matty6 Paid
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers
27. Stu c
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd (paying at Forest pines)
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Foxholer paid
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo
68. Hooker Paid
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi Paid
71. Mikejohnchapman Paid
72. Dave1980
73. PaddyC
74. RW1986
75. 4Woody4
76. Tim Richie
77. Mackamslice
78. Joanne Williams  Paid
79. Adam Williams  Paid
80. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
81. LincolnQuaker +1
82. LincolnQuaker +2
83. LincolnQuaker +3


Reserves
1. Merv_swerve

Updated donations. Those that haven't paid yet, need to do so by the end of the month.


----------



## richart (Jul 30, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. Hoggy
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Matty6 Paid
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd (paying at Forest pines)
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer)
57. Foxholer paid
58. LeeYates
59. JeremyC
60. Battle Back
61. Battle Back
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi Paid
71. Mikejohnchapman Paid
72. Dave1980
73. PaddyC
74. RW1986
75. 4Woody4
76. Tim Richie
77. Mackamslice
78. Joanne Williams  Paid
79. Adam Williams  Paid
80. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
81. LincolnQuaker +1
82. LincolnQuaker +2
83. LincolnQuaker +3


Reserves
1. Merv_swerve

Updated donations. Those that haven't paid yet, need to do so by the end of the month.


----------



## richart (Jul 31, 2019)

richart said:



			1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid
15. Hoggy paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Matty6 Paid
19. Blade Junkie
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Drive4Show (?)
45. Norrin Radd (paying at Forest pines)
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
49. MashleyR7
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
69. Pieman
70. 94tegsi Paid
71. Mikejohnchapman Paid
72. Dave1980
73. PaddyC
74. RW1986
75. 4Woody4
76. Tim Richie
77. Mackamslice
78. Joanne Williams  Paid
79. Adam Williams  Paid
80. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
81. LincolnQuaker +1
82. LincolnQuaker +2
83. LincolnQuaker +3


Reserves
1. Merv_swerve

Updated donations. Those that haven't paid yet, need to do so by the end of the month.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Aug 5, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
*12. Arty D*
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
*14. alwaysabridesmaid*
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Mikejohnchapman Paid
*19. Blade Junkie*
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
*31. Topoftheflop*
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
*38. Wookie*
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
*44. Drive4Show (?)
 45. Norrin Radd*
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
*49. MashleyR7*
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Golf Monthly
52. Golf Monthly
53. Golf Monthly
54. Golf Monthly
55. Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
*69. Pieman*
70. 94tegsi Paid
*71.Dave1980
 72.PaddyC
 73. RW1986
 74. 4Woody4
 75. Tim Richie
 76. Mackamslice*
77. Joanne Williams  Paid
78. Adam Williams  Paid
79. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
*80. LincolnQuaker +1
 81. LincolnQuaker +2
 82. LincolnQuaker +3*


Reserves
Merv Swerve

*I have highlighted the ones still to make their donation.  Expect a PM shortly!*


----------



## richart (Aug 6, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D             Paid
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid Paid
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Mikejohnchapman Paid
*19. Blade Junkie*
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
*31. Topoftheflop*
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
*38. Wookie*
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
*44. Drive4Show (?)
 45. Norrin Radd*
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
*49. MashleyR7*
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly
51. Rob Smith Golf Monthly
52. Bill Elliott Golf Monthly
53. Tom Clarke Golf Monthly
54. Sam Tremlett Golf Monthly
55. Elliott Heath Golf Monthly
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
*69. Pieman*
70. 94tegsi Paid
*71.Dave1980
 72.PaddyC
 73. RW1986
 74. 4Woody4
 75. Tim Richie
 76. Mackamslice*
77. Joanne Williams  Paid
78. Adam Williams  Paid
79. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
80. LincolnQuaker +1 (Callum) Paid*
 81. LincolnQuaker +2
 82. LincolnQuaker +3*
83. Old skier Guest (Ron Screech) Paid


Reserves
Merv Swerve

*Those in Bold have not yet paid, expect a PM from me!*


----------



## richart (Aug 10, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D             Paid
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid Paid
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Mikejohnchapman Paid
*19. Blade Junkie*
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
*31. Topoftheflop*
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie Paid
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Old skier Guest (Ron Screech) Paid*
 45. Norrin Radd*
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
*49. MashleyR7*
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly Paid
51. Rob Smith Golf Monthly Paid
52. Bill Elliott Golf Monthly Paid
53. Tom Clarke Golf Monthly Paid
54. Sam Tremlett Golf Monthly Paid
55. Elliott Heath Golf Monthly Paid
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
*69. Pieman*
70. 94tegsi Paid
*71.Dave1980
 72.PaddyC
 73. RW1986
 74. 4Woody4
 75. Tim Richie
 76. Mackamslice*
77. Joanne Williams  Paid
78. Adam Williams  Paid
79. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
80. LincolnQuaker +1 (Callum) Paid
*81. LincolnQuaker +2
 82. LincolnQuaker +3*



Reserves
Merv Swerve

*Those in bold have not yet paid, expect a PM from me!*


----------



## paddyc (Aug 13, 2019)

richart said:



			1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D             Paid
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid Paid
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Mikejohnchapman Paid
*19. Blade Junkie*
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
*31. Topoftheflop*
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie Paid
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Old skier Guest (Ron Screech) Paid
*45. Norrin Radd*
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
*49. MashleyR7*
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly Paid
51. Rob Smith Golf Monthly Paid
52. Bill Elliott Golf Monthly Paid
53. Tom Clarke Golf Monthly Paid
54. Sam Tremlett Golf Monthly Paid
55. Elliott Heath Golf Monthly Paid
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
*69. Pieman*
70. 94tegsi Paid
*71.Dave1980
72.PaddyC
73. RW1986
74. 4Woody4
75. Tim Richie
76. Mackamslice*
77. Joanne Williams  Paid
78. Adam Williams  Paid
79. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
80. LincolnQuaker +1 (Callum) Paid
*81. LincolnQuaker +2
82. LincolnQuaker +3*



Reserves
Merv Swerve

*Those in bold have not yet paid, expect a PM from me!*

Click to expand...

Sorry Rich i cant do this day now due to work commitments.  Gutted as was looking forward to my H4H debut. Have a great day.


----------



## richart (Aug 14, 2019)

paddyc said:



			Sorry Rich i cant do this day now due to work commitments.  Gutted as was looking forward to my H4H debut. Have a great day.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that, but thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Simonsmh (Aug 15, 2019)

Morning all

A little late to the party on here. Are there places still available for this event? I'd like to play along with a guest.

Thanks


----------



## richart (Aug 15, 2019)

Simonsmh said:



			Morning all

A little late to the party on here. Are there places still available for this event? I'd like to play along with a guest.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Hi Simon, yes there are a couple of spaces and you and your guest would be very welcome to play.

Just make a donation of Â£30 each to the justgiving site in my signature, and you will both be in. If you are tax payers you can add gift aid.

On the day at Tandridge we will collect Â£60 each from you in cash. No cheques.

Any queries just ask.

Rich


----------



## Simonsmh (Aug 16, 2019)

richart said:



			Hi Simon, yes there are a couple of spaces and you and your guest would be very welcome to play.

Just make a donation of Â£30 each to the justgiving site in my signature, and you will both be in. If you are tax payers you can add gift aid.

On the day at Tandridge we will collect Â£60 each from you in cash. No cheques.

Any queries just ask.

Rich
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic. I'll do that today.

Looking like a good few days golf. The current plan is to go and watch the BMW at Wentworth on Sunday, then Tandridge on the Monday followed by Hankley Common on the Tuesday.

Might even consider a game on the Sunday morning before going to watch the PGA if anybody can offer us a game?


----------



## richart (Aug 16, 2019)

Simonsmh said:



			Fantastic. I'll do that today.

Looking like a good few days golf. The current plan is to go and watch the BMW at Wentworth on Sunday, then Tandridge on the Monday followed by Hankley Common on the Tuesday.

Might even consider a game on the Sunday morning before going to watch the PGA if anybody can offer us a game?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a decent few days !

Have you got your name down for Hankley ? Plenty of spaces for that day.


----------



## richart (Aug 20, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D             Paid
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid Paid
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Mikejohnchapman Paid
19. Blade Junkie Paid
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
*31. Topoftheflop*
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie Paid
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Old skier Guest (Ron Screech) Paid
45. Norrin Radd Paid
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
*49. MashleyR7*
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly Paid
51. Rob Smith Golf Monthly Paid
52. Bill Elliott Golf Monthly Paid
53. Tom Clarke Golf Monthly Paid
54. Sam Tremlett Golf Monthly Paid
55. Elliott Heath Golf Monthly Paid
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
*69. Pieman*
70. 94tegsi Paid
*71.Dave1980*
72.LincolnQuaker +1 (Callum) Paid*
 73. RW1986
 74. 4Woody4
 75. Tim Richie
 76. Mackamslice*
77. Joanne Williams  Paid
78. Adam Williams  Paid
79. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
80.LincolnQuaker +2?
81. LincolnQuaker +3?
82 Bondhay bomber?
83 Bondhay bomber guest?


Reserves
Merv Swerve

*Those in bold have not yet paid, expect another PM from me!*


----------



## richart (Aug 20, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D             Paid
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid Paid
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Mikejohnchapman Paid
19. Blade Junkie Paid
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
*31. Topoftheflop*
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie Paid
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Old skier Guest (Ron Screech) Paid
45. Norrin Radd Paid
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
*49. MashleyR7*
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly Paid
51. Rob Smith Golf Monthly Paid
52. Bill Elliott Golf Monthly Paid
53. Tom Clarke Golf Monthly Paid
54. Sam Tremlett Golf Monthly Paid
55. Elliott Heath Golf Monthly Paid
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
*69. Pieman*
70. 94tegsi Paid
*71.Dave1980*
72.LincolnQuaker +1 (Callum) Paid*
 73. RW1986
 74. 4Woody4
 75. Tim Richie
 76. Mackamslice*
77. Joanne Williams  Paid
78. Adam Williams  Paid
79. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
80.LincolnQuaker +2 ?
81. LincolnQuaker +3 ?
82 Bondhay bomber ?
83 Bondhay bomber guest ?
84 Simonsmh ?
85 Simonsmh Guest ?


Reserves
Merv Swerve

*Those in bold have not yet paid, expect another PM from me!*


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D             Paid
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid Paid
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Mikejohnchapman Paid
19. Blade Junkie Paid
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop Paid
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie Paid
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Old skier Guest (Ron Screech) Paid
45. Norrin Radd Paid
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
*49. Ian Jackson Bearwood*
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly Paid
51. Rob Smith Golf Monthly Paid
52. Bill Elliott Golf Monthly Paid
53. Tom Clarke Golf Monthly Paid
54. Sam Tremlett Golf Monthly Paid
55. Elliott Heath Golf Monthly Paid
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
*69. Mackamslice*
70. 94tegsi Paid
*71.Tom Travers Centurion*
72.LincolnQuaker +1 (Callum) Paid
73. RW1986 Paid
74. Adam Uttley Guest Centurion Paid
75. Joanne Williams  Paid
76. Adam Williams  Paid
77. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
7*8 Bondhay bomber ?
79 Bondhay bomber guest ?
80 Simonsmh ?
81 Simonsmh Guest ?
82 Pieman
 83 MashleyR7*
*84 Dave1980*


Reserves


Lincoln Quaker 2
Lincoln Quaker 3

*Those in bold have not yet paid, expect another PM from me!*
Read more at https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/t...giving-site.100970/page-4#X7lrPExMYo3HxobL.99


----------



## richart (Aug 30, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D             Paid
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid Paid
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Mikejohnchapman Paid
19. Blade Junkie Paid
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop Paid
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie Paid
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Old skier Guest (Ron Screech) Paid
45. Norrin Radd Paid
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
49. Joel (Lincoln Quaker Guest) Paid
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly Paid
51. Rob Smith Golf Monthly Paid
52. Bill Elliott Golf Monthly Paid
53. Neil Tappin Golf Monthly Paid
54. Sam Tremlett Golf Monthly Paid
55. Elliott Heath Golf Monthly Paid
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
*69. Mackamslice*
70. 94tegsi Paid
71.Tom Travers Centurion Paid
72.LincolnQuaker +1 (Callum) Paid
73. RW1986 Paid
74. Adam Uttley Guest Centurion Paid
75. Joanne Williams  Paid
76. Adam Williams  Paid
77. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
7*8 Bondhay bomber ?
 79 Bondhay bomber guest ?
 80 Simonsmh ?
 81 Simonsmh Guest ?
 82 MashleyR7*



Reserves

Lincoln Quaker 1

*Those in bold have not yet paid, expect another PM from me!*
Read more at https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/t...the-players.100046/page-4#vcqvXUJsoSYx3JkC.99


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D             Paid
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid Paid
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Mikejohnchapman Paid
19. Blade Junkie Paid
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop Paid
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35. Grumpyjock Paid
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie Paid
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Old skier Guest (Ron Screech) Paid
45. Norrin Radd Paid
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
49. Joel (Lincoln Quaker Guest) Paid
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly Paid
51. Rob Smith Golf Monthly Paid
52. Bill Elliott Golf Monthly Paid
53. Neil Tappin Golf Monthly Paid
54. Sam Tremlett Golf Monthly Paid
55. Elliott Heath Golf Monthly Paid
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
*69. Mackamslice*
70. 94tegsi Paid
71.Tom Travers Centurion Paid
72.LincolnQuaker +1 (Callum) Paid
73. RW1986 Paid
74. Adam Uttley Guest Centurion Paid
75. Joanne Williams  Paid
76. Adam Williams  Paid
77. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
*78 Simonsmh
 79 Simonsmh guest 1
 80 Simonsmh guest 2*


Reserves
Bondhay bomber
Bondhay bomber guest


----------



## richart (Sep 5, 2019)

1. LincolnQuaker Paid
2. Richart                Paid
3. Captainron   Paid
4. Liverpoolphil Paid
5. Sam85 Paid
6. Chrisd Paid
7. Khamelion Paid
8. Kraxx                Paid
9. Crow Paid
10. Papas1982 Paid
11 Dando             Paid
12. Arty D             Paid
13. Pokerjoke       Paid
14. alwaysabridesmaid Paid
15. Hoggy Paid
16. Jobr1850 Paid
17. HomerJSimpson  Paid
18. Mikejohnchapman Paid
19. Blade Junkie Paid
20. Paperboy  Paid
21. BlueinMunich Paid
22. PhiltheFragger Paid
23. Imurg  Paid
24. PNWokingham  Paid
25. Anotherdouble Paid
26. Duffers  Paid
27. Stu c  Paid
28. Swingalot paid
29. GG26   Paid
30. Bigfoot  Paid
31. Topoftheflop Paid
32. Twire paid
33. Paulw4701 Paid
34. Radbourne2010 Paid
35.
36. Hacker_Hughes Paid
37. DRW  Paid
38. Wookie Paid
39. Old Skier  Paid
40. Cake  Paid
41. Midnight paid
42. Badger Paid
43. Fish Paid
44. Old skier Guest (Ron Screech) Paid
45. Norrin Radd Paid
46. Duncan Mackie Paid
47. Swinger paid
48. Shamalama paid
49. Joel (Lincoln Quaker Guest) Paid
50. Mike Harris Golf Monthly Paid
51. Rob Smith Golf Monthly Paid
52. Bill Elliott Golf Monthly Paid
53. Neil Tappin Golf Monthly Paid
54. Sam Tremlett Golf Monthly Paid
55. Elliott Heath Golf Monthly Paid
56. Mark Head (auctioneer) N/A
57. Foxholer Paid
58. LeeYates Paid
59. JeremyC Paid
60. Battle Back N/A
61. Battle Back N/A
62. Dufferman paid
63. Papas1982 + 1 (Darren Wright) Paid
64. Lilyhawk Paid
65. Teegirl Paid
66. Sawtooth Paid
67. TheDiablo  Paid
68. Hooker Paid
69. Mackamslice Paid
70. 94tegsi Paid
71.Tom Travers Centurion Paid
72.LincolnQuaker +1 (Callum) Paid
73. RW1986 Paid
74. Adam Uttley Guest Centurion Paid
75. Joanne Williams  Paid
76. Adam Williams  Paid
77. PFee35 (DRW+1) Paid
78 Simonsmh Paid
79 Simonsmh Guest Ed Crossland Paid
80 Simonsmh Guest Paid


Reserves
Bondhay bomber
Bondhay bomber guest

*We now have 1 space available either for a forumer or a guest.  If you have a guest who would like to play drop me a pm a.s.a.p.*


----------

